# caulking around trim after painting?



## championpainting (Jul 1, 2010)

I did a small estimate today at a friend's new home. The walls are all finished with builder's beige. I haven't noticed this before, but the builder's caulked between trim and wall AFTER painting. Is that normal these days? I've never seen that before.

What's abnormal is that they ran the bead of caulk from top to bottom and smoothed it out. Problem is, they didn't caulk on TOP of window or door trim. Looks dumb cause that leaves little white ears above each corner of trim.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Where is that direction to the DIY site paragraph?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

We have a few builders request stained trim be caulked to the wall to close an gaps. We do it skinny and tight but looks awful. The caulk line is then painted the wall color.


----------



## championpainting (Jul 1, 2010)

Trim is enameled...forgot to mention.

I paint on the side....full-time teacher.....guess I just haven't seen a lot of new construction. My own house caulked, sprayed enamel, then painted. Would think that's the route to take.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

championpainting said:


> Trim is enameled...forgot to mention.
> 
> I paint on the side....full-time teacher.....guess I just haven't seen a lot of new construction. My own house caulked, sprayed enamel, then painted. Would think that's the route to take.


Duck and run buddy!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Typical in new construction when all of the trim is painted prior to installation. I have seen caulking done as a final finish quite often and if done neatly it can look just fine.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Builtmany said:


> Typical in new construction when all of the trim is painted prior to installation. I have seen caulking done as a final finish quite often and if done neatly it can look just fine.


yeah for the first week til any fluff or dust attach itself to it!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> yeah for the first week til any fluff or dust attach itself to it!


Looks good until they go to the closing table. Actually some of the better caulks do not attract dust and debris like the older and cheaper siliconized caulks do. Alex Plus is the worst on I can think of where it's like a magnet for dirt.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> We have a few builders request stained trim be caulked to the wall to close an gaps. We do it skinny and tight but looks awful. The caulk line is then painted the wall color.


When done properly this can look good. We refer to it as back-caulking. Very popular in Wyoming for some reason. All stained trim is taped after urethane cures. A reveal of 1/32"-1/16" is left...then caulked over. After it dries and is painted the tape is removed.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So should I caulk befor or after painting?

Thanks.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> So should I caulk befor or after painting?
> 
> Thanks.


Split the diff, do the vertical before and the horiontal after, that way you won't be second guessing yourself.

You're welcome.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> So should I caulk befor or after painting?
> 
> Thanks.


What is that thing on the floor?


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

epretot said:


> What is that thing on the floor?


His wifes kitchen aid stand mixer for his paint :jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

epretot said:


> What is that thing on the floor?


It's obviously a experimental salad mixer prototype...


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> It's obviously a experimental salad mixer prototype...


wow you mix your own salad at work. Very upper class :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> wow you mix your own salad at work. Very upper class :yes:


Oh yeah... And I rigged up the festool vac to whip my lattes up nice and frothy afterwards.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Oh yeah... And I rigged up the festool vac to whip my lattes up nice and frothy afterwards.


Swoon - a man with standards


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish I could make lattes with my festool ! 
It would lower my over head ! Damn Starbucks 
Gets all my money .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

hotwing7 said:


> Split the diff, do the vertical before and the horiontal after, that way you won't be second guessing yourself.
> 
> You're welcome.


TJ second guessing...? More like fourth and fifth. :whistling2::yes:


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

researchhound said:


> TJ second guessing...? More like fourth and fifth. :whistling2::yes:


RH and TJ, 

Excellent job highjacking a thread. I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I tend to think of them more as minor diversions.


----------



## Vago4fun (May 8, 2012)

how do I post a question?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Vago4fun said:


> how do I post a question?


Gp to the section that pertains to your question and onthe upper right you will see thread tools, click it scroll down to start a new thread and begin.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

If someone could point me to a caulk that does not draw/collect dust, hair, etc and that does not discolor without being painted, I would appreciate it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

boman47k said:


> If someone could point me to a caulk that does not draw/collect dust, hair, etc and that does not discolor without being painted, I would appreciate it.


100% Silicone! Just dont answer the phone when they call to repaint!

We have had a bunch lately....pisses me off to no end!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> 100% Silicone! Just dont answer the phone when they call to repaint!
> 
> We have had a bunch lately....pisses me off to no end!


LOL...likely all the carpenters had in the toolbox . Actually those guys that do that...should not be called carpenters . Jeff...I remember 15 years ago one crew did a whole huge bungalow that was finished with Cedar siding and had all new windows installed in it and then they proceeded to caulk around the corner casings and windows with clear silicone . It was a nightmare and I informed the HO that it would always be a problem...and it was !!! They have since redone the whole home in Hardee Plank siding and I made the homeowner aware ahead of time to be on the watch for any stupidity from the siding installers .


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> Typical in new construction when all of the trim is painted prior to installation. I have seen caulking done as a final finish quite often and if done neatly it can look just fine.


Imo it never looks fine if caulking is done after painting walls and trim. Professional painting is considered all surfaces painted after filling gaps.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Zoomer said:


> Imo it never looks fine if caulking is done after painting walls and trim. Professional painting is considered all surfaces painted after filling gaps.


Like I said it's typical in NC from what I see here. Does it look great? No. Does it look wonderful? No. I said it looks fine if done neatly. Now putting a large bead 1/8" or more, that needs to be painted over & I don't consider that neat.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is a good question for the ppl that say it's always painted over by pros; why does SW and others make caulk in colors if it's always supposed to be painted over? What are the colors for?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Builtmany said:


> Here is a good question for the ppl that say it's always painted over by pros; why does SW and others make caulk in colors if it's always supposed to be painted over? What are the colors for?


helps the paint cover better over it.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> Here is a good question for the ppl that say it's always painted over by pros; why does SW and others make caulk in colors if it's always supposed to be painted over? What are the colors for?


ummm. I.... uh... I just can't seem to...somebody help me here.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> helps the paint cover better over it.


Agreed


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

new construction standards are slowly deteriorating. What used to be unacceptable becomes common. A " first class" paint job does not show raw caulk-PERIOD.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> helps the paint cover better over it.


Helps their paint cover over it better.:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Helps their paint cover over it better.:whistling2:


I like to behr with it...


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Colored caulk?
Hmmm, siding?

I tend to prime new caulk, so I am not sure the paint coverage angle would apply to me.

Btw, 100 % silicone? :thumbsup: :notworthy: I'll have to make note of that! LOL!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> helps the paint cover better over it.


Ditto.


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

"Here is a good question for the ppl that say it's always painted over by pros; why does SW and others make caulk in colors if it's always supposed to be painted over? What are the colors for?"

I always thought the colored caulk was for around the sinks, toilets, bath tub, shower, etc.. where you weren't going to paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

.................


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

boman47k said:


> Colored caulk?
> Hmmm, siding?


I was being a little sarcastic when I asked why it's made. 

Typically used for siding that is not painted like Hardi. OSI Quad makes 100 colors for siding that is not going to be painted. Certain Teed also makes similar siding and has matching caulks. 

Interior moldings and trim is another thing with caulk not being painted over.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

pucks101 said:


> I always thought the colored caulk was for around the sinks, toilets, bath tub, shower, etc.. where you weren't going to paint.



Tec and Hydorment/ Durabond make caulks in colors that match their grout and they are used in that application. You should not paint caulk in your shower.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> Tec and Hydorment/ Durabond make caulks in colors that match their grout and they are used in that application. You should not paint caulk in your shower.


 Especially while your using it!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Vago4fun said:


> how do I post a question?


 Just did.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

boman47k said:


> If someone could point me to a caulk that does not draw/collect dust, hair, etc and that does not discolor without being painted, I would appreciate it.


 Paintable Silicone works well.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Oden said:


> new construction standards are slowly deteriorating. What used to be unacceptable becomes common. A " first class" paint job does not show raw caulk-PERIOD.


A classy paint job should not show caulk period.A nice attractive bead should melt right into surface and the eye not detect it.Makes a room look whole.Homeowners know there something different but they cant put a finger on it or in it.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

mudbone said:


> A classy paint job should not show caulk period.A nice attractive bead should melt right into surface and the eye not detect it.Makes a room look whole.Homeowners know there something different but they cant put a finger on it or in it.



No pun intended...


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought colored caulk when a customer had me caulk their brown vinyl windows surrounded by brick. I just wasn't in the mood to get a tiny brush and match the soffit paint over white painter's caulk. JK! :thumbup:


----------



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

We caulk all base and casing to the walls on our enamels only, its done as part of our prep before our enamel prime. With a coat of primer and a finish coat over the caulk it seems to eliminate some of the dirt and dust sticking to the caulk kicked up during construction. Looks great after rollouts, the only thing it seems to sometimes promote is poor trim work by the carpenters.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

MixMaster said:


> We caulk all base and casing to the walls on our enamels only, its done as part of our prep before our enamel prime. With a coat of primer and a finish coat over the caulk it seems to eliminate some of the dirt and dust sticking to the caulk kicked up during construction. Looks great after rollouts, the only thing it seems to sometimes promote is _poor trim work by the carpenters._




Yeah most of them like that good ol "carpenter in a tube"


----------

